# Not Necessary Travel Nasty Nancy, Fly On Your Own Dime !



## nononono (Jan 17, 2019)

*Nasty Nancy dis invited POTUS to the Jan 29, 2019 House of Representatives *
*SOTU due to financial concerns that SHE made up.....Okkkkkkkkkk.*

*Guess what Nasty Nancy.....due to the Gov shutdown that YOU will not*
*negotiate that concerns Border Security all foreign travel that was to be *
*done on Military Transport is cancelled !*







*Poor Poor Democrats....not only that, he let them circle around Washington DC in the bus for an hour or so as they threw temper tantrums ....!*

*




*


*




*


----------

